# GYN-FIV in Bratislava



## amyandgreg (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this clinic? I cannot find a website for them.  I heard their success rates are high for Donor Egg IVF and that their prices are low!  But I cannot find anything about the clinic!

Thanks!


----------



## angelicstar (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Amy,

I am from Slovak republic and Had a look at all options. On slovak forum, reaction to Gyn-Fiv is mixed. 

If  you are thinking about treatment abroad, I would recommend REPROFIT in Brno,

I had a DD in Reprofit and got my first BFP on first attempt, lost baby due to cervical issues and infection.

Good luck in deciding. 
xxx


----------



## amyandgreg (May 2, 2011)

Angel: Thanks for your reply.  I have been to CRM twice and negative both times!  I will look more into Reprofit. It looks like the success rates for most of the Czech clinics are about the same around 56%.  Do you know of any clinics with a higher success rate?


----------

